# Door flyscreen for a Wentworth (2005)



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to the site and to M/H ing.
Can anyone help me? I have a 2005 Wentworth which doesn't have a flyscreen door at the entrance although all the windows have flyscreens fitted.
Is it possible to have one retrofitted? If so any ideas where?

Lemon


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi Lemon
(My Mums maiden name from Norfolk - any realation)

Anyway we also have a wentworth with the flyscreen fitted. the hinges for the flyscreen are integral with those for the door so to have the proper one would involve altering the hinges. 

the flyscreen will also have a sliding cut out to enable you to fold it back against the open door in the summer, the cut out slides across out of the way of the door handle. 

It may be a problem to be honest but try one of the many outlets for doors and furniture for caravans etc such as O learys. You may be better to get one of the universal type flyscreens that hang down but personally i hate then as they trip you up when entering/exiting.

Phill


----------



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Flyscreen*

Phill,
Many thanks for your rapid response.
I'll try locally

Lemon


----------



## 119405 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I am really having a problem locating a door flyscreen for my Wentworth. I have tried O'Learys but to date had no luck. Can anyone out there help me please.

Lemon


----------

